# How do you spray butter from a spray bottle???



## doug123 (Aug 15, 2006)

I was trying to do this when making blackened salmon but the butter didn't seem to be coming out too well.

I know I have seen people on here say they do this.

Do you have to mix the butter with water or something?

I had it coming out but only in a stream. I couldn't get the bottle to spray.

Then as soon as the butter was washed out, it sprayed fine with water again. So it wasn't the bottle.

I figure I'm doing something wrong  :roll: 

Thanks


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 15, 2006)

I Don't.

I use a little thing like Pam.  Made by Mazola with EVOO.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 15, 2006)

maybe they use the stuff you get in the store already in the spray bottle.  im sure its not real butter but it still tastes good.  i drin.....use it all the time.

or when im cheep i will just glob some with my fingers and rub it all over the foil and just tell people i sprayed it to sound cool.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 15, 2006)

Doug, plain melted butter will clog your spray nozzle because of the milk solids that is in it. Clarified Butter (or Drawn Butter) has the milks solids removed. If you have a pound of butter and a few minutes time, you can do your own. 
Check out this link for making Clarified Butter.


----------



## scott in kc (Aug 15, 2006)

It's some where between difficult and impossible to get most spray bottle type rigs to "spray" (in a wide mist like pattern) oil based liquids. 

I have a 1 1/2 qt pressurized garden sprayer that will give a decent pattern to mixtures with oil in them, although I've never tried straight butter.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/i...Id=18293672812

It does take a substantial amount of product to make this kind of sprayer work, but is a very reliable sprayer when you need it.


----------



## doug123 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Dutch, I'm going to have to try that...


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link Scott.

I've been meaning to buy one, as my Home Despot spray bottle is conking out on me

Filling up the LP at Ace this weekend anyway.


----------

